# Is a Flair suitable to learn espresso?



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm very keen to try making some espresso at home, but due to limited budget and space restrictions I simply cannot fit an espresso machine and grinder at home until we move house (in the next few months, all being well with Covid etc.)

I mostly drink filter, and would probably continue with that the majority of the time, but I'd like to try espresso making on my days off.

Would I be wasting my time, money, and effort in trying to learn to make espresso, with no prior experience, on a Flair and a MBK Aergrind? This is as far as my budget will stretch at the moment, and more importantly all that I have space for! If it's likely to lead to massive frustration and poor results, I'd be more inclined to wait until we've moved and start with a Gaggia Classic or similar.

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

No help on the flair, but my aergrind is up there alongside the SuperJolly I own and the other grinders I've tried around that level- it does take a couple of minutes rather than a couple of seconds, but I use it once or twice a day with no issues.


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

Missy said:


> No help on the flair, but my aergrind is up there alongside the SuperJolly I own and the other grinders I've tried around that level- it does take a couple of minutes rather than a couple of seconds, but I use it once or twice a day with no issues.


 Thanks Missy, glad to hear that it will do the job. I don't mind the extra effort as it will mostly be used when I have plenty of time anyway! And it'll be nice to have an option to take on trips away, camping, etc.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

There is a group of people who seem to love and have really good results with the Flair, temperature management and preheating everything seems to be one of the most important things. I started off with a Sage Bambino and got a Pavoni from a very respected member of this forum. I much prefer the Pavoni and now never use the Sage machine, the coffee tastes so much better on the Pavoni. You also have so much more control in my opinion with a lever machine . With the Flair you also wouldn't have any of the maintenance issues and they seem to be great fun. If you don't get on with it then you can always sell it at not too much of a loss .


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

Irisco said:


> There is a group of people who seem to love and have really good results with the Flair, temperature management and preheating everything seems to be one of the most important things. I started off with a Sage Bambino and got a Pavoni from a very respected member of this forum. I much prefer the Pavoni and now never use the Sage machine, the coffee tastes so much better on the Pavoni. You also have so much more control in my opinion with a lever machine . With the Flair you also wouldn't have any of the maintenance issues and they seem to be great fun. If you don't get on with it then you can always sell it at not too much of a loss .


 Thanks for your input Irisco!

After much reading I think I'm going to give a lever machine a go. Now I'm just trying to decide whether to spend the £215 for the Flair Signature with case, pressure gauge etc. Or maybe a ROK GC I've found used (as new) for £100. The ROK looks better to my eye, and I think looks like a more simple workflow and cleanup with a proper portafilter but has no pressure measuring so maybe harder to perfect? But obviously much cheaper... Hmm 🤔


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

I was always led to believe that the Flair performed far better than the ROK. There is a Flair users group on Facebook that is really informative and I am sure they would give you some really useful advice.


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

I've decided to pass on the ROK as the guy's profile didn't fill me with trust. I'll have a look for the Facebook group, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

LukeC said:


> I've decided to pass on the ROK as the guy's profile didn't fill me with trust.


 Which guy ? ...Rok the main guy or some other guy (2nd user)/seller ?


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Which guy ? ...Rok the main guy or some other guy (2nd user)/seller ?


 Sorry for the unclear post; I meant I didn't trust the look of someone on Facebook selling one secondhand.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

No worries matey....FWIW i don't trust anyone selling via Facecrook either (not that i use it)... Rok the company is sound IMO. I can't find fault with anyone who has the planet in mind whilst manufacturing their product.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

FWIW, I've been rocking a Flair and Aergrind combo as my working away espresso kit for over a year. It is the more basic model with the excellent tamper and easy-clean portafilter. It produces excellent quality espresso from a reasonably wide range of beans, but for me more the mid/light than the burning tyre factory or fruitbowl ends of the roasters spectrum. The gauge is just one more thing to go wrong because for me it has to be a portable system.

Temp management? A lot of fairy strange/odd answers to this one.....I just put brewing cylinder into a cheap little plastic electric kettle I've been lugging around work sites the past 3 years before I start grinding. I sit the cylinder on a nylon slotted spoon to lift it in and out. (You have to be utterly unco to burn yourself on this rig.)

Its a great set up for straight espresso shots or long blacks with minimum fuss and maximum return.

Aergrind works beautifully with Aeropress too...strangely enough, lol


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

kjarsheim said:


> FWIW, I've been rocking a Flair and Aergrind combo as my working away espresso kit for over a year. It is the more basic model with the excellent tamper and easy-clean portafilter. It produces excellent quality espresso from a reasonably wide range of beans, but for me more the mid/light than the burning tyre factory or fruitbowl ends of the roasters spectrum. The gauge is just one more thing to go wrong because for me it has to be a portable system.
> 
> Temp management? A lot of fairy strange/odd answers to this one.....I just put brewing cylinder into a cheap little plastic electric kettle I've been lugging around work sites the past 3 years before I start grinding. I sit the cylinder on a nylon slotted spoon to lift it in and out. (You have to be utterly unco to burn yourself on this rig.)
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the input! I'm convinced this is the way forward for me at the moment. Now I just need to source them; both seem to be in short supply and high demand at the moment!


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

Well, I've saved a few quid and ordered a Flair Classic and an Aergrind off Ebay, hopefully they'll arrive by the weekend! Less investment if it doesn't work for me anyway.

I've got some Rave Fudge blend that'll be about 2 weeks old by then to test and learn with, and some treats ordered today from Crown and Canvas... The future is looking tasty 😂


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Hope you enjoy your new purchase, it will be interesting to hear how you get on.


----------



## BobbyAxelrod (Jan 12, 2021)

LukeC said:


> Well, I've saved a few quid and ordered a Flair Classic and an Aergrind off Ebay, hopefully they'll arrive by the weekend! Less investment if it doesn't work for me anyway.
> 
> I've got some Rave Fudge blend that'll be about 2 weeks old by then to test and learn with, and some treats ordered today from Crown and Canvas... The future is looking tasty 😂


 Nice! I'm also considering getting a Flair to start making espressos at home ^^ Hope you have fun with your new gear!


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

BobbyAxelrod said:


> Nice! I'm also considering getting a Flair to start making espressos at home ^^ Hope you have fun with your new gear!


 Thanks, and good luck yourself whatever route you choose to go for!


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

Well, both Aergrind and Flair arrived today earlier than expected  first two attempts I ground far too fine and ended up with a pressurised brewhead full of very hot water... A bit unpleasant to gingerly take apart! Third shot pulled but felt like it took a lot of pressure, but tasted half decent to me. Excited for a proper chance to play about in a few days!

I did swiftly realise that grinding 3 shots back to back is a bit of a pain on the Aergrind, I can see myself wanting an upgrade down the line. Then again I would usually only drink one shot, so once I got the process dialled in it might not be an issue. Maybe I was just impatient to use my new toy 😂


----------

